# Jesse Jones 12/20



## bassin and classin (Mar 31, 2009)

went to jesse jones from 12 to 5 and we caught about 30 white bass kept 15.Most were keepers just didnt want to keep them all.It was a fun day till we got back to our car and our window was broken and our GPS was stolen.BEWARE OF THEIFS IN JESSE JONES.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

WTG on taking the time to spend with your kid & to catch some fish on top of it.

sorry to hear about your vehicle, it's that time of year those sorry sob's are out looking to get anything they can, be sure to keep every thing either out of site or just take it out of your car.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

All fish are males at this time. Not worth keeping IMO. Need some GW presence out there after what I witnessed today down there myself.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

WTG Nice catch. Those will give you enough fillets for a meal. Sorry about the GPS. It is just a sign of the hard times these days.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice catch. Sorry to hear about your vehicle. I left my truck unlocked in my driveway a couple weeks ago one night and the went through everything and didn't find what they wanted. They did grab my bowling ball bag that weighed about 50 lbs and ended up dropping it in my neighbors yard when they figured out what it was. LOL They better be glad I didnt hear em I would have Joe Horn'd them.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Steven H said:


> All fish are males at this time. *Not worth keeping *IMO. Need some GW presence out there after what I witnessed today down there myself.


Wow, I always thought that legal edible fish were worth keeping. Especially ones that fight so hard for their size, grow quickly and reproduce like crazy. Maybe you need to teach the young man in the picture above what is good to keep and what isn't. While you are at it, please explain to me what they did wrong by keeping a few fish to eat, I don't understand.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well said Whitebassfisher


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Forgive me guys if I miss spoke before I deleted the 2 respones that I just deleted. 

I misread or mis-judged your posts. It seems we agree.

I love JJ park and White Bass fishing with a passion. It's about the best thing we have around Humble-Kingwood-Atascociata area to do before-after work.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch, the water looks great.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

What is the deal with male WB not worth keeping? I don't understand.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Any legal fish is a good fish to me and it looks like that youngster has a mess of 'em!!

Congrats on getting the kid out fishing, I know he enjoyed it.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Wow, I always thought that legal edible fish were worth keeping. Especially ones that fight so hard for their size, grow quickly and reproduce like crazy. Maybe you need to teach the young man in the picture above what is good to keep and what isn't. While you are at it, please explain to me what they did wrong by keeping a few fish to eat, I don't understand.


WBF, I dont think he ever said anything was wrong with keeping a few fish, He just said in his on opinion he would not keep them, He has sons that he takes fishing and they just throw back the whites for the rest of yall to catch, if he is like me he likes the fight they they give you for a smaller fish, I just think he perfers to eat a better tasting fish. IMO whites are alright the first few times but I would perfer to eat crappie over any fish any day, my wife tells me not to even bring the whites home, so lots of times I will just put them back, or give them to neighbors and friends, I was 2 short of a limit on sunday morning but we had already fried some up during the week so I gave them to my brother in law, what yall should be mad about is what he said about needing the game warden down there, he sent me a pm on another site saying some guy was down there keeping everything that they caught, that guy is the one yall should be mad at not the guy who is catching and releasing fish. Maybe the way he wrote it seemed that way but I know that he is all for teaching kids to fish.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I think he is referring to some people who keep everything that swims and puts it into their bucket.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sorry if I got out of hand. If he had made that exact same post on his own thread I would not have thought a thing about it. But to make that post on someone else's thread where a boy got to have a blast and keep a few fish to eat seemed rude to me.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Keeping things real and cool at the same time cansome times bve a difficult task responding to and repling to posts.

I take fishing as serious as anyone I know, and I like to keep it real.
For instance I noticed that we often fish bigger than pounds while cat fishing, but I had made posts in the past about releasing all over ten.
It was just hypocritical, so I posted to let people know how I really deiced if I was going to keep a big cat fish.
BTW, Obiewan57 said it very well, any cat fish I can't hold in one hand).
But the point is on lake Livingston blue cats much larger are fine table fare. I bet that not true on most lakes.
The post was received like a [email protected]@@@ in the punch boll, lol!

Some 2coolers stepped and validated the idea in their own way and others seemed concerened about me setting a bad example.
Really the bad example would to continue to be hypocritical about it.

I also gave my theroy behind the idea of keeping certain large cats on Livingston, not other lakes.
Large cats are awesome breeders and I do not let the clients take too many of them, well under the daily limit for one person.
50 ten pound cat fish would sink The Mighty Red-Fin!
And ten pounders are the fish that we usually catch. 
They are great fun and taste good. 
The people get to take home pictures of big cat fish! and fillets off of really big fish and impress their friends. Good fishing.
So keep those white bass, but eat them.
Tell them WBF!


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that break in . That's a real good stringer of fish for what I usually see caught around there . My best is only 18 off of my waverunner And I have been many many times all up and down that river around that park frontage . Thanks for the report .


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

is stephan h the same guy that asked me if those were all whites on my stringer?


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

if so i can see why he feels the need for a game warden! i was draggin whites through the samd an this dude asked me are those all whites? it was all legal but they were mostly males.


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

what a pansy ***


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Was out there on Monday also and had a great time with the wife, kiddos, and buddy(Lurepopper). Yes there were lots of males and all worth keeping. Here are some pics:


----------



## DoubleDip (Sep 3, 2009)

Man....That is just WRONG!!!!!
:hairout:
:hairout:
:hairout:
How can you Catch and KEEP all those fish....
and not give me a call...:headknock


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

DoubleDip said:


> Man....That is just WRONG!!!!!
> :hairout:
> :hairout:
> :hairout:
> ...


Next time DD!


----------



## sharphooks (May 4, 2005)

wow great fishing. did you use any live minnows?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great job H2. Those males eat great. Nothin there hurtin the population.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

sharphooks said:


> wow great fishing. did you use any live minnows?


All on arties!


----------

